# ..:: Dark Forest Panorama ::..



## Mersad

Here is the color version for comparison:




​


----------



## LaFoto

I know it's meant to be a panorama, and I know it's meant to be dark --- but somehow, for some odd reason, I miss foreground --- and my beloved green . The leaves suggest you had some nice greens there!


----------



## Robin Usagani

i think i will like it better with a tighter crop missing all the rocks at the bottom and maybe lighten the exposure just a tad.


----------



## Mersad

LaFoto said:


> I know it's meant to be a panorama, and I know it's meant to be dark --- but somehow, for some odd reason, I miss foreground --- and my beloved green . The leaves suggest you had some nice greens there!


The greens were indeed nice. And I might put up the color version (So that you can see your beloved greens. I know you like them), but for the purpose of the image this had to be b/w. 



Schwettylens said:


> i think i will like it better with a tighter crop missing all the rocks at the bottom and maybe lighten the exposure just a tad.


That would be absolutely terrible. I have tried it and it makes the image loose a lot. It's supposed to be dangerous and unsettling, a deep forest, unknown territory. The rocks and deformed ground at the bottom suggest that there is something ominous about the place. Almost like it's falling apart. I had to leave it. Lighter didn't work either, for the same reasons. Thank you for your comment though!:thumbup:


----------



## Robin Usagani

Then show more of the rocks LOL.  I feel that the rocks got cut off too much


----------



## CreAting iMagERy Art

I love the darks in this photo, it really adds the texture, mood, and dof. Really interesting and creative keep up the great work.


----------



## Mersad

CreAting iMagERy Art said:


> I love the darks in this photo, it really adds the texture, mood, and dof. Really interesting and creative keep up the great work.


Thank you.:thumbup: I was going for that darker look. To bright and the leaves just keep pooping up and hurting your eyes


----------



## Stephen.C

I would of never thought to do a B&W version, and I really like it. The contrast is great!


----------



## mwcfarms

I would still love to see the original color full sized image for comparison hehe.


----------



## edouble

Is this a three shot stitch? It looks to me like the left and right one thirds are exposed slightly darker.


----------



## Mersad

Stephen.C said:


> I would of never thought to do a B&W version, and I really like it. The contrast is great!


Thank you Stephan!



mwcfarms said:


> I would still love to see the original color full sized image for comparison hehe.


I will post it later. Thanks for your comment!:thumbup:



edouble said:


> Is this a three shot stitch? It looks to me like the left and right one thirds are exposed slightly darker.


It's a crop. The exposure is the same in the whole image.


----------



## Mersad

Here is the color version:




​


----------



## Brutus

Wow. I much prefer the color version.


----------



## Mersad

Brutus said:


> Wow. I much prefer the color version.


Oh I like it too. It's just that the b/w was necessary to create the original moody forest. Otherwise I'd also go with green


----------



## Fate

Like the black and white version more myself. The tones really work in it. Having said this, love the greens in the colour version. I guess it depends on what mood you want to go for


----------



## Stephen.C

The green version does look nice, but it doesnt grab your attention / make you double take, as much as the B&W does.


----------



## Mersad

Fate said:


> Like the black and white version more myself. The tones really work in it. Having said this, love the greens in the colour version. I guess it depends on what mood you want to go for


I agree.:thumbup: I just depends on what you want from the image.



Stephen.C said:


> The green version does look nice, but it doesnt grab your attention / make you double take, as much as the B&W does.


Thanks Stephan. The color version makes you see more things since there are different colors, but i do agree that the B&W grabs more attention.


----------



## Amocholes

Where are the Hobbits?

The color version looks much better to me although the BW sets a darker mood.


----------



## SusanMart

Such pics are just masterpiece of art !
Really great


----------



## Warren Peace

I like the dark version, mostly because it is different.  Most would have left it colour, but the black and white really adds some depth to it, and changes the mood.  
 Nicely done.


----------



## Mersad

Thank you Warren. I think so too about the mood. It's just transcends something different. Thank you all for your comments.


----------



## sbunting108

Personally I prefer the Black and White photograph it has a alot more mood to it


----------



## Mersad

sbunting108 said:


> Personally I prefer the Black and White photograph it has a alot more mood to it


Thanks! It's growing as a favorite on me too.


----------

